
How to Run a Business in 202 - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/style/millennial-entrepreneur-startups.html
======
LukeBMM
I'm not going to shame anyone for a simple typo, but I will admit that I was
genuinely hoping the link would be about how one would have run a business
1818 years ago.

